
Dialogflow and Sendgrid = AI Mailbox - ushakov
https://github.com/mishushakov/dialogflow-sendgrid
======
zanek
People really need to stop using AI in everything. It reduces the meaning.

There is zero AI in this , just a scripted workflow .

I’m sure it’s not as catchy as saying “Scripted Actions for Email”

~~~
shishy
AI in the current public narrative is almost synonymous with "technology"...

------
amolo
What is the difference between that and an "AI bot" ? Why should I have to
wait for STMP and POP3 ?

